
Programming Sociable Drones - eirini_mal
http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/162250801861/natural-human-drone-interaction-research-project
======
eirini_mal
Research project from Imperial College and the Royal College of Art
illustrates several ideas for drone programming, covering gesture control,
emotion recognition and coding intent. The project examines the following
questions: \- How can we communicate with drones in more intuitive ways? \-
What if drones had a better contextual understanding of our behavior and
understood our emotions? \- How can drones display intent and social behavior?

The interactions are inspired from cybernetics (Braitenberg vehicles), dance
(Labanotation system), animation principles (timing, anticipation, straight
ahead action), human-robot interaction and drone research as well as by the
interaction between falconers and their birds of prey.

Tools: Parrot AR Drone quadcopter, Affectiva SDK, javascript, node.js

contact: eirini.malliaraki@network.rca.ac.uk

